# Gorilla bumper/radiator relocate for renegade



## emc




----------



## emc




----------



## emc




----------



## policebrute750

one word..... NICE


----------



## Bootlegger

Love it


----------



## DjScrimm

sexy


----------



## bayou_boy_22

that bike is sick.


----------



## codyh

wow


----------



## Stogi

I like the look of this round tube model. Not saying the other designs aren't nice. I just think the round tube design matches better. But, I will say I think something other than a big ugly Gorilla face on the front would look better.


----------



## linkage

bayou_boy_22 said:


> that bike is sick.


 
:agreed:


Lets see a Side shot!!


----------



## emc

BEST I CAN DO


----------



## map1988

whats the cost


----------



## emc

You will need to contact them for pricing.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice ride you got there eric!! Just keeps getting better!


----------



## emc

I've been waiting on you to chime in & tell me what you thought about it. Now hurry up & get your a$$ home!


----------



## Roboquad

Ummmm....wow


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Little off subject, but how much gc you got with the gorilla lift and 32" backs now??


----------



## rowdy-outty

Eric your bike is just awesome man! Cant wait to see what you have planned next.


----------



## byrd

man those renes r amazing looking atvs if i had the money id love to have one. im thinking of getting rid of the brute and getting one and an old honda 300 for hunting to replace the brute but yeah man that is one mean looking rene


----------



## J2!

AWSOME looking bike there !!!!:bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

emc said:


> i've been waiting on you to chime in & tell me what you thought about it. Now hurry up & get your a$$ home!


 *not too much longer now....gonna be giving you and walker a call in a couple weeks and get all this stuff installed! Working on getting the lift powdercoated before i get home.*

*again, very nice bike man!! Gonna have to let me try it out one day...lol*


----------



## walker

yea eric that sum buck is looking pretty good for a can am .. bwhahahah joking i like it broski .. dale when yea get home just give me a call and if i aint working i will bust a few knuckles with yea


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

_DEFINITELY BUDDY!!_


----------



## emc

Heck yea, count me in. I got about 21" of gc with this setup.


----------



## linkage

Heres another one


----------



## backwoodsboy70

looks sickkkk man:rockn:


----------



## Crash69

It does look very good. However, DO NOT loose, misplace, or break one of those little rubber grommets that hold the radiator in place at teh bottom. WHY you ask....the top 'tabs' that bolt to the radiator mount will BREAK OFF! play very close attention to this fellas....mine just broke father's day weekend out at River Run.


----------



## linkage

no problems its done great, but will keep eye out.


----------



## CumminsPower24

That is a sick bike, is the rad bracket welded to the bumper or can it be removed? just wondering


----------



## linkage

it is welded, but they do make just the bumper without the radiator part, I attached pics of both.


----------



## Foreman 09

In all three pics u have different rims on the bike! lol


----------



## linkage

There is 2 different atvs pictured in this thread so far. But the second one is shown with 2 different types of rims.


----------



## emc

The bumper on linkages bike was the very 1st 1 made. It was made for the owner of gorilla axle, who used to own the bike. The bumper on my bike was the 1st 1 made with the rad relocate. I put it on my bike to do a little R&D for gorilla. I told them I liked it alot & it worked great. Now I'm seeing them everywhere.


----------

